# ISPConfig2, 3 oder SysCP?



## Skayritarai (16. Mai 2009)

Hi,


Ich stehe gerade mit meiner Entscheidung auf dem Schlauch welche Server-Managementsoftware ich den nehmen soll. 

Welche würdet mir empfehlen?

1. ISPConfig2
2. ISPConfig3
3. SysCP


Danke im voraus


----------



## planet_fox (16. Mai 2009)

das kommt auf die anforderungen drauf an


----------



## Skayritarai (17. Mai 2009)

Zitat von planet_fox:


> das kommt auf die anforderungen drauf an


Nach meiner Ansicht ist ISPC3 das richtige für mich, den ISPC3 ist besser gemacht als Webmin.
Also ich brauche es für folgendes:

1. Ich möchte für meine Team-Mitglieder für jedes einen Emailkonto mit Emailadresse zur Verfügung stellen, sofern dies möchten und nicht gerade ihre eigene Emailadresse verwenden wollen. Ein Teammitglied ist dann mit der Emailadresse teamuser[klammeraffe]skayritarweb.de erreichbar.

2. Evtl. möchte ich auch Technische Admins FTP-Konten bereit stellen, die auf das Verzeichnis (wo die Webseite drin liegt) gemeinsam drauf zugreifen können.




Meine Frage:
Zum erstellen von Email-Konten und FTP-Konten muss ich da einen Kunden anlegen?


----------



## planet_fox (18. Mai 2009)

zu 1 und 2 sollte ohne weiteres gehn



> Zum erstellen von Email-Konten und FTP-Konten muss ich da einen Kunden anlegen?


Nein aber die verwaltung kann nur der admin machen und die user haben keinen zu griff drauf.

Bei ISP2 können einzelne mailuser sachen wie spamfilter und sowas bearbeiten ohne admin


----------



## Skayritarai (18. Mai 2009)

OK Danke Ich habe mich für ISPC3 entschieden.


----------

